
MCJSS: Modern Architecture for APIs in five minutes - alexperezpaya
https://medium.com/@alexdev_/mcjss-an-architecture-for-modern-apis-6a60d6337db9#.gb4jg4gas
======
izqui
I really enjoyed reading this. Good job!

~~~
alexperezpaya
thanks!

------
pacopep
That's a nice a perspective for writing APIs. Upvote.

~~~
alexperezpaya
Thanks for that positive feedback

------
monicazng
Cool entry!

~~~
alexperezpaya
Thanks!

